# Elk around Rugby



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

I bought a house a few miles out of Rugby in 2005 and was there that December and we saw a young bull Elk near our house. I was talking to a guy I met that lives in Barton and he said he had never seen Elk in this area. Has anyone else seen Elk in this area? We had lunch in Willow city and our waitress told us that she had moose in her back yard that same morning so know they are around there. Hard to belive that someone that has lived in this area for 25 years has never seen an Elk there and we saw one the first time we were at our house. Ron


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably escaped a farm.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have heard of Elk being spotted. I lived south of Rugby and have had Moose walk in a yard rember looking at him while i sat in the house. There was also sighting of a black bear around the area a couple years back. It may be a satelite bull that just got pushed out and is looking for cows.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

rberglof said:


> We had lunch in Willow city


Did you eat at the backwoods cafe??


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

I guess it could have been an escapee there is an elk farm on the way to Devils Lake.

Was wondering about bear around that area but a ranger at International Peace Gardens told us that there aren't any bear around there.

Yes I do believe it was the Backwoods Cafe we ate at, very nice people there. Took us about thirty minutes to eat and another 45 minutes talking to everybody that was there before leaving.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

That Bear that was was seen by the rugby dump ground is the only bear i have ever heard about being around there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are bear in the Turtle Mountains.Especially around Butte St. Paul.Quite a few people around there have seen them.I have seen one just north of the border near Carbury.

Plenty of moose in the Willow City/Towner area.I've seen quite a few around the south end of Clark Salyer.I saw a cow and calf around Lord's Lake a bunch of times on the way to Dunseith in the mornings.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

rberglof said:


> Yes I do believe it was the Backwoods Cafe we ate at, very nice people there. Took us about thirty minutes to eat and another 45 minutes talking to everybody that was there before leaving.


Good to hear My aunt owns the cafe, Ill give her good report.


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Thanks all for the info I do appreciate it. 
Scott please tell your Aunt that we have enjoyed it both times we have eaten at the backwoods cafe and we will be back again next year. Ron


----------

